# Mac-based Café POS



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I have a friend who is about to open a café here in Halifax. Anyone have new info on the state of POS systems for the Mac?

On Apple's website, there is a list of POS systems, of which these seem to be the most appropriate:
<ul>
<li>Sixth Sense Café</li>
<li>ProBe Café / Restaurant</li>
</ul>

She has been looking at the Maitre'd and Aloha systems, both of which have local consultants who can provide support, but neither of the two Mac-POS systems identified above have anyone down here (or even remotely nearby) who could offer support, and frankly, the websites for both don't exactly inspire confidence (image and substance, right?).

So - I'm caught between recommending one or two POS systems of which I know nothing, but which will run on a Mac (she'd prefer to go all-Mac), or go with a locally-supported POS that would be Windows based (and with which the iBook she's buying may not interface).

Any brilliant ideas?

M


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Can't really help, but I do know that in Alberta, "Phil's Restaurant" (relatively large chain) uses G4 iMacs for their POS. Not sure what program. Good luck!


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

I've worked with Maitre'd. It does the job well, and is a mangers dream on the backend. (Powerful and easy to use end of night reports on sales and inventory etc)

Squirell is still the best system from a servers point of view, but the backend (ie management functions for calculating inventory/sales) is horrible.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

KardnalFHP, we'd consider Maitre'd, but - there's no Mac version, right?
M


----------



## Sam Arseneau (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re:*

You might want to contact [email protected] on iChat. He has developped a POS with helix. 


or e-mail me : [email protected]


----------



## 22350 (Oct 3, 2005)

*regarding sixth sense*

be very careful about buying sixth sense. make sure that you review all the capabilites, 

i bought the software and it was buggy and missing key features. when i wanted to send it back they said: "too bad"

read reviews on:

http://www.sixthsensepos.net

my new site


----------



## helpathand (Nov 3, 2009)

*POS for Mac's*

Finally a POS system that easy to use and works beautifully on the MAC!

www.bcmonaco.com/bcresto

Version tracker and cnet are good places to find this stuff


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Legit?



helpathand said:


> Finally a POS system that easy to use and works beautifully on the MAC!
> 
> www.bcmonaco.com/bcresto
> 
> Version tracker and cnet are good places to find this stuff


----------



## helpathand (Nov 3, 2009)

*ha ha... nop*

just became a member as i typed pos mac restaurant in google and found this thread. Im new to this forum... do you guys not want helpful responses to queries posted?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

helpathand said:


> just became a member as i typed pos mac restaurant in google and found this thread.


In that case: welcome to ehMac and thanks for the reference. Sometimes we go a bit funny when people bump 4 year old threads, but that is how we get drawn here often: a topic of interest that's local and unique.


----------



## helpathand (Nov 3, 2009)

*Response*

what do you mean local and unique... the site or the topic?


----------

